# New iTouch 2nd Generation Virus



## PanamaKevin (Jan 2, 2008)

I love how everyone thinks that Apple is super secure... there just aren't viruses targeting their products as much, or so I thought. I have a brand new iTouch, and like all gadgets i get, i put it to the test, tons of apps, podcasts, etc... anyway, I got this one Chuck Norris Podcast... after running it, my ipod immediately started acting like someone was repeatedly pressing the play/pause button... I can't figure it out and don't see any one else with a similar issue... So any help would be awesome


----------

